# Sirius to Be Standard in Premium Package Q7s



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

NEW YORK, NY and CYPRESS, CA -- SIRIUS Satellite Radio (NASDAQ:SIRI) today announced that Audi will offer SIRIUS as standard equipment in all S4, RS 4, A6, A8, and R8 models, and Audi Q7 3.6 Premium, 4.2, and 4.2 Premium models for the 2008 model year available at dealers later this year.
"Audi is the leader in luxury and design in the premium segment," said Johan de Nysschen, Executive Vice President of Audi of America. "As such, Audi customers deserve the very best vehicle entertainment experience possible, and we believe that SIRIUS' unique programming greatly enhances Audi customer satisfaction and superior offering."
"Audi was an early and significant partner in the growth of SIRIUS, and we are very pleased that they have decided to make SIRIUS standard equipment for their customers," said Mel Karmazin, CEO of SIRIUS. "We think in audio entertainment that SIRIUS is unrivaled. Now, Audi drivers will be able to experience for themselves The Best Radio on Radio."
*About SIRIUS*
SIRIUS, "The Best Radio on Radio," delivers more than 130 channels of the best programming in all of radio. SIRIUS is the original and only home of 100% commercial free music channels in satellite radio, offering 69 music channels. SIRIUS also delivers 65 channels of sports, news, talk, entertainment, traffic, weather and data. SIRIUS is the Official Satellite Radio Partner of the NFL, NASCAR, NBA and NHL, and broadcasts live play-by- play games of the NFL, NBA and NHL, as well as live NASCAR races. All SIRIUS programming is available for a monthly subscription fee of only $12.95.
SIRIUS Internet Radio (SIR) is a CD-quality, Internet-only version of the SIRIUS radio service, without the use of a radio, for the monthly subscription fee of $12.95. SIR delivers more than 75 channels of talk, entertainment, sports, and 100% commercial free music.
SIRIUS products for the car, truck, home, RV and boat are available in more than 25,000 retail locations, including Best Buy, Circuit City, Crutchfield, Costco, Target, Wal-Mart, Sam's Club, RadioShack and at shop.sirius.com.
SIRIUS radios are offered in vehicles from Audi, Bentley, BMW, Chrysler, Dodge, Ford, Infiniti, Jaguar, Jeep(R), Land Rover, Lexus, Lincoln, Mercury, Maybach, Mazda, Mercedes-Benz, MINI, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Rolls Royce, Scion, Toyota, Volkswagen, and Volvo. Hertz also offers SIRIUS in its rental cars at major locations around the country.
Click on http://www.sirius.com to listen to SIRIUS live, or to purchase a SIRIUS radio and subscription.
Any statements that express, or involve discussions as to, expectations, beliefs, plans, objectives, assumptions, future events or performance with respect to SIRIUS Satellite Radio Inc. are not historical facts and may be forward-looking and, accordingly, such statements involve estimates, assumptions and uncertainties which could cause actual results to differ materially from those expressed in any forward-looking statements. Accordingly, any such statements are qualified in their entirety by reference to the factors discussed in our Annual Report on Form 10-K for the year ended December 31, 2006 filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission. Among the key factors that have a direct bearing on our operational results are: our dependence upon third parties, including manufacturers of SIRIUS radios, retailers, automakers and programming providers, our competitive position and any events which affect the useful life of our satellites.
*About Audi*
Audi's history in America dates to 1969, when the brand was first introduced to the U.S. market. Today, a network of over 260 Audi dealers currently offers a line of premium vehicles that include the Audi A3 compact; the sporty A4 sedan, Avant and Cabriolet models; the high performance S4 sedan, Avant and Cabriolet models; the high-revving RS 4 sports sedan; the design-leading A6 sedan and Avant; the all-new Audi Q7 performance SUV; and the all-aluminum Audi A8; and the new V10-powered S6 and S8 performance sedans.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Sirius to Be Standard in Premium Package Q7s ([email protected])*

Is this a knee-jerk reaction to BMW making HD Radio standard in all their vehicles?


----------

